# improved turkey laws



## Curly

My dad was telling me that someone from the ODNR was at the ada gameclub a couple of weeks ago. I'm not sure it's gonna happen this season or next but we will have all day sring turkey season. This will get more birds killed. I'm guessing our population is very healthy!


----------



## T-180

My concern is that it will also disrupt their mating activities, resulting in lower poulations, especially where they are just getting established. Never had a problem with half days ............. hunt until noon, then go fishing !!
T


----------



## bulafisherman

their plan was to have it all day for the last two weeks of the season only, would help use that have kids in school to get them out in the field after school during the week. I myself didnt think I would go out much in the afternoon unless with my kids.


----------



## Darron

T-180 said:


> My concern is that it will also disrupt their mating activities, resulting in lower poulations, especially where they are just getting established. Never had a problem with half days ............. hunt until noon, then go fishing !!
> T


I agree! Plus a lot of birds will get roasted on the roost or flying up to the roost. Bad idea in my opinion. The state has a good thing going now....................... I would be for extending the hours to 1p or 2p, but I think all day hunting will hurt pops in some areas, not to mention their roosting routines will be gone to hell.


----------



## Curly

To me...it doesn't matter either way....i still havent killed a turkey in like 5 years. But seriously.....i dont think the dnr would have done it if the population couldn't handle the extra pressure. The population is estimated at over 200,000(and thats all in the lower portion of ohio) and last year we killed 20,000(spring and fall). Besides, look at all the states that allow all day hunting. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13

Well if u think about it . Youth season allow youngsters to hunt all day also. Plus the last two weeks of season your lucky to hear them gobbling on the ground around were i hunt. They already have there hens located when they fly down from the roost. I think it will bee a good idea to do it to see what success we can get out of it. As far as the mating come with them i think we will be ok. Does what i said make sense?


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13

And to what darron said .. Shooting turkeys in the roost is unlawful for one cause its illegal. Two your not a hunter period if your shooting turkeys out in the roost. But on the other hand i do agree with you on the going to roost part. Some of them old gobblers have there set trees. And if a hunter knows those trees then that gobbler is not making it far. I mean correct me if im wrong cuz i am only 19 and only been hunting turkeys since i was about 13 14. But it pretty much my life hunting anything in general and i'm trying to study to be a wildlife biologist. But i would love the feedback.


----------



## Darron

BuckEyeBigBuck13 said:


> And to what darron said .. Shooting turkeys in the roost is unlawful for one cause its illegal. Two your not a hunter period if your shooting turkeys out in the roost. But on the other hand i do agree with you on the going to roost part. Some of them old gobblers have there set trees. And if a hunter knows those trees then that gobbler is not making it far. I mean correct me if im wrong cuz i am only 19 and only been hunting turkeys since i was about 13 14. But it pretty much my life hunting anything in general and i'm trying to study to be a wildlife biologist. But i would love the feedback.


I am 27 years old and have been turkey hunting since I was 12. I have been hunting them for 15yrs with a quitting time until noon. I try to think I know a little bit about it. I know down around my property in Vinton, the poaching is terrible. I am sure it's like this in other areas of S. Ohio as well. I know poachers will poach no matter what, but why give them a legal means of doing it? Now if you're in the woods with a gun after noon, you're in trouble if you get caught. Allow all day hunting and there's no proof that you shot the bird off the roost unless he is there to witness it, which is highly doubtful. I love hunting turkeys and care a lot about the animal. I hate to see things go down hill.

Back in 90's, I remember going to our property and it would be nothing to hear 8-10 gobblers every morning sounding off on either our property or one of our neighbors property. Since about 2000, I have yet to hear those numbers.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13

yeah i understand were you are coming from buddy. it sucks cause there the ones who gives hunter bad names. i dont think it will be too bad with it being the last two weeks uz the turkeys are not too vocal then. and i know i used to hunt down close to nelsonville and hear10 diff turkeys now a days your lucky to hear one it sucks. but i do understand were your coming from. but i think there just testing to see how it goes. like i said youth gets too hunt all day as well. and this might actually give those guys who dont get to hunt much to get out there and get there times in the woods. good luck to you this year tho


----------



## icefisherman4life

in my opinion i think there needs to be more hens killed off. i know you dont want to kill em in the spring. but last year i seen triple the amount of hens as i did jakes or toms. its making it very hard to get a nice bird.


----------



## Darron

icefisherman4life said:


> in my opinion i think there needs to be more hens killed off. i know you dont want to kill em in the spring. but last year i seen triple the amount of hens as i did jakes or toms. its making it very hard to get a nice bird.


I have a great solution to this problem. During the fall season, hens only! Let the male birds walk.


----------



## icefisherman4life

i agree. but where i hunt im the only one who hunts fall turkey. thats all ill shoot in the fall. it sucks.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13

all i know is ... IM PUMPED!


----------



## Curly

Go to the odnr websight and look how many turkey were killed in the fall last year....1,216, (20,000 in the srping!) Yah, i'm thinking we need to all go fall hunting and kill 10,000 hens. This is getting to be just like deer hunting.....we have to kill the females.....we cant just kill the males for a head on the wall!!!! Don't get me wrong i want a tom...but this year i will go fall hunting and kill a hen....i hope everyone follows my lead. This, in my opinion is why we don't hear the gobbling like we did, the toms don't have to gobble when they have 50 hens in is harem. So, everyone...lets kill some hens this comming fall...after we kill some toms...and after we get our deer.....lol.


----------



## BassCatcher12

IM PUMPED As well. got Out the MOuth calls, practice a little. I finally learned and know how to Gobble now with the mouth call, sounds pretty good, anxious to get out there!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13

WHAT you can gobble with a mouth call!?


----------



## buckedup

i agree there should be a bigger bag limit on hens only in the fall as for hunting all day iam ganna do my part and stay out of the turkey woods after noon. give the birds a break and increase our populations, you all have to keep in mind all of the other states that have all day hunting have way more birds than we do. lets hunt them in the morning and appreciate them during the afternoon.


----------



## Darron

Here's a couple pics from my 100 acre farm. I have counted as many as 40+ hens in one group. The birds don't gobble much........hmmmmmmmmm........I wonder why? I actually go out in the fall and target nothing but hens. My dad and I always get our hen.


----------



## danjaquino

All day hunting would be a huge plus. They allow all day hunting in the fall, so why not in the spring. When those birds are henned up, if you wait several hours, they will be back. With half day hunting sometimes I fell like I can't afford to sit for hours, I'll go looking for a more active Tom. But, If I see a huge Gobbler, I can sit and wait all day as I know he'll be back after he is done breeding. Poachers will be poachers, you can do what you want. If they want to poach, they are going to poach regardless of the hours and times.


----------

